# Hey Coconut



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Coconut has been very much on my mind and I hope he is healing up well and beginning to feel less sore.
I have been really refreshing my dogs training over how to get out of the car in an under control manner. They all know how - BUT 
So now when ever we get some place we train sit and stay - open and shut the car door.... treat and repeat and treat and repeat. Out on command, sit by my feet and treat.

Everyone else I hope that you are also inspired to train in the same way. We don't want anymore accidents. Mine are getting much better - I'm particularly pleased with the sit by my feet.... so they get to graduate wearing their coconut headpieces


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey Marzi

Your post made me laugh out loud!!!!  The coconut hats are just sublime!!!!! 

Coconut is doing just GREAT. Yesterday morning he was a little bit quiet (probably because of the strong painkillers which he has finished taking now), but in the afternoon he already cheered up. Today he has been FULL OF BEANS and he has been playing with Peanut like a mad boy the whole morning. We didn't stop him because it is up to him if he is feeling strong enough to do it, as he doesn't have any stitches or wounds to worry about.

He had his onesie until the afternoon (to stop him from licking his belly which is all shaved), but now he is free of it as it looks like it is not itchy any more. 

His recovery is just phenomenal. He seems to be SO happy to be alive that he cannot stop playing with Peanut. I would say that he is back to normal. Tomorrow he has a check at the vet's and I hope he gets the all-clear. 

Regarding the boot: they have done the KC exams and yes, on the silver one they have to stay in the boot until told that they can get out. We have spent months training them not to jump out since that was something that we thought was very important for their safety...but at the end of the day they are dogs and they can get so excited that all the training gets out of the window in a split of a second. I think it is the first time that he has not been obedient and has jumped out without permission...and see what happened. Marianne told me that when she parked the car he was so excited to arrive that he was crying. 

Hopefully from tomorrow he will be able to join Peanut in the park 

By the way, we thought he was going to be subdued around cars......no chance. He seems to have forgotten that one hit him (or maybe it was so fast that he didn't even realise it was a car what hit him). I prefer that he is not traumatised by cars, although a little bit of awareness would have been lovely...

Thanks for asking about the little Ratnut and very happy that you are reinforcing the training of Dot, Kiki & Inzi. I haven't tried to make them sit next to me when they step down. What a wonderful idea. I will start this week. 

A couple of photos of Peanut taken this morning and Coconut just resting on the sofa just now.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It can happen so quickly 
My thinking is that if they have got used to sitting by my feet when they get out of the car, it is another point of control.... 
I know that I am lazy in maintaining training standards with my dogs... They are good enough most of the time.
So glad that Coconut is back to being a happy hardnut and Peanut looks smugly happy for once it wasn't her


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not having been on here a while I had to do a little searching to see what had happened -OMG that thread was a rollercoaster to read - glad i already knew the outcome but was still so sad to read, Dudley is pretty good but of course i do have to open the car to get hold of the lead, if he spotted a squirrel or something he would be out i'm sure, i do think a benching chain is not a bad idea, you could then have them attached in the boot when you clip the lead onto the collar, before unclipping the chain. So pleased it all worked out well.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

So glad to hear he's doing well ! Such good dogs you ladies have. Mine are pretty awful when getting out the car,but I hold their leads when they do because I know if I didn't they would be off.
The advantage of having a small car is they sit harnessed in the back seat so I've got to get in to unstrap them, so to get out they've got to get past me first. 
I really should do something about it,but Molly is so excited and after the entire journey whining I'm just relieved to get them out


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh marzi you make me laugh.
I love the pics, especially Kiki - she just does not care about the cone of shame, and looks quite proud to be wearing it!!
I am so pleased to hear that coconut has bounced back so well, bless him.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Coconut is one lucky little dog! Glad he's back to himself.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Too funny Marzi, all the nuts are so cute. Definitely a good lesson for us all to up our training game.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Not having been on here a while I had to do a little searching to see what had happened -OMG that thread was a rollercoaster to read - glad i already knew the outcome but was still so sad to read, Dudley is pretty good but of course i do have to open the car to get hold of the lead, if he spotted a squirrel or something he would be out i'm sure, i do think a benching chain is not a bad idea, you could then have them attached in the boot when you clip the lead onto the collar, before unclipping the chain. So pleased it all worked out well.


Hi Dawn, yes what a week! All good now.

Actually, an important point: Marianne had their leads in her hand (she doesn't trust them) and despite this, he jumped. Because it took her by surprise, she lost control of the leash as coconut ran across the road. I have told her that from now on she has to grab the leashes close to their collars so that they cannot move, let alone jump.

Thanks to everybody for the answers. You all agree that Marzinut is crazy! don't you???


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Fantastic news, hope all goes well on his check up tomorrow. Loved the photos of them and also Marzi's nuts!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha ha! Lovely Marzi, definitely the actions of someone on half term  I love the nut trio. 
Very happy to hear that Coconut 1 is doing so well too with no bad associations yay, enjoy the park


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Peanut said:


> Hi Dawn, yes what a week! All good now.
> 
> Actually, an important point: Marianne had their leads in her hand (she doesn't trust them) and despite this, he jumped. Because it took her by surprise, she lost control of the leash as coconut ran across the road. I have told her that from now on she has to grab the leashes close to their collars so that they cannot move, let alone jump.
> 
> Thanks to everybody for the answers. You all agree that Marzinut is crazy! don't you???


Definitely crazy - I'm liking the marzinut handle, I might just keep it 

The fact that I knew that Marianne had their leads in her hand is what makes the accident all the more horrifying.... it can just happen too easily. Honestly I mean no slur on Marianne - and the incident has truly inspired me to think about _start of the walk from a car_ safety - particularly as depending on my destination I had got sloppy and mine were often not even on lead 

When my kids were little I had a 'hand on the car' command (my poor children - treated like dogs ) for the older one while I got the next one out of their car seat...
Sit by my feet - is my command for the dogs now. Kiki was very fed up with me this morning as I insisted she not only sat by my feet - but sat facing me and watching - rather than scanning the trees for squirrels - we were in the carpark at the wood.
On the way back from our walk after I had loaded mine into the car and got in myself - someone else let their 3 dogs out (2+terrier cross types and 1 labrador) which all charged across the car park and started leaping around my car (which obviously smells of liver treats or something.) I could not pull off in my car until she had crossed the car park herself to get hold of one of the dogs, the other two after leaping all over the car and racing around it had gone back to her.
I know when training we advise that people do not put their hand through the handle of the lead because of a risk of being pulled over by their dog (and how much worse would it have been if Coconut was a super poo and had been able to tug Marianne under the van), but I wonder with our little poos whether there are situations when hand through the loop would be a good idea as I'm pretty sure that none of them are super poos and would not be able to tow us.



Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha ha! Lovely Marzi, definitely the actions of someone on half term  I love the nut trio.
> Very happy to hear that Coconut 1 is doing so well too with no bad associations yay, enjoy the park


I love half term


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

With Rufus I always put my hand through the loop, I did with Zorbie too until the day he got a running start on his retractable leash after a deer and before I could react I got launched literally airborn and completely horizontal. I hit the gravel road hard, got my face and knee bloodied up and got the wind knocked out of me. The knee went on to get infected and I ended up with cellulitis on antibiotics. All this to say, with Zorbie I no longer loop his leash through my hand! 

I use the command "stay right by me" with Rufus. The trouble is in places where he knows the drill he'll jump from the car and head to where we launch the first ball or run to the first tree to mark or...I need to break out of my complacency too.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

So glad you have a much happier nut family now 

As Marzi says a definite reminder to up the training - mine are generally good at waiting before getting out of the car but not the focus on me - I started to do it at one point and never kept it up - training will resume 

Loving the new nuts - poor Inzi looks very resigned to it all


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

> When my kids were little I had a 'hand on the car' command (my poor children - treated like dogs ) for the older one while I got the next one out of their car seat...
> 
> 
> > Marzi you should have had Liz first. Easy peasy to ask a little girl to stay still in a car park while you harness up the, hell bent on running into traffic, toddler boy. I treated my kids like dogs too.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I am very happy to see that the accident is helping you guys to up the training or be more aware of the risks. There is something good out of everything, even bad things, right? 

Coconut has been given the all-clear. He went to the park (and tried to jump out of the boot again ) so the training is upped 100%. Then, whilst at the park, he decided to nearly kill a tiny dog that decided to take an interest in his orange ball...he had to be picked up from the floor to stop the fighting. He is too possessive and this is also creating a problem as he protects his toys & us too much and he doesn't seem to mind attacking a small dog or a Rotweiller.... So, another thing to work on with him. (Imagine if he had been back to the surgery after having been bitten by a dog!)  We are horrified. 

Next week they are having their vaccine boosts and they will both go under anesthetic to have their teeth clean as they are starting to have some yellow stuff at the top. From that day on it is teeth cleaning daily or once every 2 days. 

Do you guys clean your poos' teeth and if so, what is the most effective way to do it without having to wrestle with them for 1 hour? 
(Sorry, off topic, if someone wants to open another thread, happy to follow on that one).


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I do Rufus's every day (when I remember). It's easy, I use lamb flavoured toothpaste and just bend down from behind him with him between my legs open his mouth with one hand and brush with the other. First day aim to just get the toothbrush in. Second day swipe one tooth, third day swipe two etc... after a few days start to brush a little while you are in there. I don't think they'll ever learn to love it but Rufus tolerates it very well.


----------

